# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Happy Birthday, Dion....

## NYCFred

http://www.powerlineblog.com/archive...you-wise-4.php


74 today.

----------


## Hawke

The older we get the faster time goes by.

----------


## amyb

That is so true, Hawke. i find it amazing how that works. All the more reason  to maximize the good things in life.

----------


## Hawke

> That is so true, Hawke. i find it amazing how that works. All the more reason  to maximize the good things in life.



I agree. Sharing time with your family and friends. And living a humble and giving life.

----------

